

How do you organize your files? and what do you suggest? - xyzndsgn

I think explanation isn&#x27;t necessary, question is clear.
======
davismwfl
I use this method, both for clients and my personal stuff:

/projects

    
    
       /company (or persons name)
     
           /project name
     
                 /contracts
     
                /created
     
                     /documents
     
                     /design
     
                /dev
     
                /presentations
     
                /proposals
     
                /supplied
     

I also have a similar structure starting with products (for internal products)
instead of projects etc. Otherwise it is nearly identical. Almost ever sub dir
has documents and design as sub dirs too. Contracts have the MSA and each SOW
by title and year + month.

I used to put year under projects/products. The problem is that it becomes
harder to find things over time (especially for 1 client) and honestly I
archive the company's I haven't done business with in over 12 months, so it
was fairly stupid to have year for me. We store this structure on box too so
that we can easily collaborate, we just don't store /dev in box.

Things under dev are all in git so they are version controlled.

It isn't perfect for everything but so far it works better than any other I
have tried/used so far. Hell even my personal real estate projects get put
under this structure. And it allows for easy collaboration etc. Always open to
feedback myself.

------
transfire
I organize a lot of my of files by date actually. Pictures and other
miscellaneous stuff. Music files are organized by artist and album. And
project files are organized by project name.

I have been working on an new way to organize my files but I haven't had the
time to really do it. The idea is to have a tag/ directory and hard link files
into sub-directories named for the tag/labels they represent.

~~~
xyzndsgn
Tagging looks good to me but I don't know there is a program for this job? How
do I tag and chase?

~~~
joshuapants
Tabbles is an option if you use windows.

------
avaco
I have 3 main folders for work related stuff: Work in progress, Archive, For
Later. Work In Progress is all the small stuff that has to be done in less
than a month and it´s sync with dropbox, while the archive is all the past
stuff that´s done and sync with Amazon cold storage. For Later is where I save
the ideas and things that i want to test or try. The inside structure of each
is quite different. On the Archive I have it by client/company name, friend
name or family name (sisters, dad, me, etc) and in the Work In Progress I keep
it by project name, since there can be several things going on with one
client. And the For Later I keep it by idea/topic. It's taken me 10 years to
get to this system but it fits my workflow, I do not know if that's the best
for you

~~~
xyzndsgn
Actually I'm using this system with my reading stuffs, efficient with chasing
and really good for work but I have a lot of unrelated and unique files.
Tagging will solve my problem but I don't know there is a chasing system.

------
benlaud
~/tmp # Any files that may not want to keep for long. May delete at any time

~/Documents # Inbox of new documents

~/Documents/[Organization]

~/Documents/[Organization]/[catalog]

~/Documents/archive # Closed projects, Organization not involved any more.

~/Documents/archive/[year]

~/Documents/Personal/[catalog]

